# west indies salad



## Triple R

Does anyone have a good recipe for west indies salad?


----------



## off route II

1lb Jumbo lump crab meat

about 1/2 of a medium sweetonion, more or less to your taste. vidalia if you can get it course chopped.

1/4 cup apple cider vinegar

1/4 cup vegetable oil

3oz ice water

salt and pepper to taste

let it sit in the fridge several hours, overnight if possible. this is a simple recipe and it is delicious.


----------



## Triple R

Could I use white vinegar instead of apple cider, I'm not a big fan of apple cider vinegar.


----------



## off route II

i've never tried that but i don't think it would be as good, probably have to much bite to it. apple cider vinegar is a little sweeter. i forgot to say in the recipe to chop up the onion but not to fine.


----------



## Deeplines

I use White Balsamic Vinager.

Add the green part of small scallions also. 

I use olive oil instead of veg oil and no water.

Something else that is good to add is chop up roasted red peppers.


----------



## Triple R

Off Route I've seen a recipe pretty close to the one you use, but I think it said to use a tarragon vinegar. Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## off route II

years ago there was a resturant in mobile, i think it was on the causeway, named "Bailey's". this was before hurricanefrederick. they were famous for their west indies salad. this is the recipe, i have never changed it and i have never had any any better anywhere else. i think because it's so simple you don't lose the flavor of the crabmeat, that's what i like about it. btw be sure to use JUMBO LUMP crab meat. it cost more but it definately makes a difference.


----------



## DKFREE

Have used that same recipie for years. Could not be better


----------



## destintiger

Off Route, my mom and dad are from Mobile and used to eat at Bailey's on the bay. Your West Indies salad recipe is the original one. This is Bailey's recipe as well.



West Indies Salad 







1 lb fresh lump crabmeat



1 medium onion, chopped fine



4 oz Wesson Oil



3 oz cider vinegar



4 oz ice water



salt and pepper







Divide chopped onion in half and spread one half over bottom of large mixing bowl. Separate crabmeat lumps and place on top of onion in bowl, then spread balance of onion on top of this. Now salt and pepper to taste. Pour over all; first, the Wesson Oil, next the vinegar and lastly, the ice water. Cover and place in refrigerator to marinate from 2 to 12 hours.



When ready to serve toss lightly, but do not stir. do not substitute any of ingredients as result would not be the same.


----------



## Hangout

> *destintiger (3/15/2009)*Off Route, my mom and dad are from Mobile and used to eat at Bailey's on the bay. Your West Indies salad recipe is the original one. This is Bailey's recipe as well.
> 
> West Indies Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 1 lb fresh lump crabmeat
> 
> 1 medium onion, chopped fine
> 
> 4 oz Wesson Oil
> 
> 3 oz cider vinegar
> 
> 4 oz ice water
> 
> salt and pepper
> 
> 
> 
> Divide chopped onion in half and spread one half over bottom of large mixing bowl. Separate crabmeat lumps and place on top of onion in bowl, then spread balance of onion on top of this. Now salt and pepper to taste. Pour over all; first, the Wesson Oil, next the vinegar and lastly, the ice water. Cover and place in refrigerator to marinate from 2 to 12 hours.
> 
> When ready to serve toss lightly, but do not stir. do not substitute any of ingredients as result would not be the same.




That's the recipe that I have as well. I remember my mother-in-law saying Mr. Bailey told her not to substitute other oil for Wesson but I don't know why. Dang, I might make some this weekend! :hungry


----------



## destintiger

I've made poor-man's west indies salad as well. Simply use cobia instead of lump crab meat. I'll boil the cobia for a few minutes then separate it with my fingers. Tastes great! Not as good as lump crab meat but is still delicious. The firmness and light color of the cobia simulates the crab meat well. Try it!!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

here's one i made up from combinding several recipes that got a lilttle more zing..... 





1lb jumbo lump

3 lbs 20 count shrimp boiled and rough chopped

1 small sweet onion finely diced

2 tblsp tonys

cracked pepper to taste

1 small bottle WISHBONE italian dressing



comine in tupperware and refridgerate..... it only gets better the longer it sits. great recipe for larger parties- the shrimp are cheap and stretch the salad out as opposed to dropping a hundred bucks on crabmeat


----------

